# overclocking & saving settings Q.



## grimpy (Jun 17, 2005)

hi there,

is there anyway i can save my overclock settings so when i reboot the card is using the same overclocked settings as i had previously set without having to manualy overclock the card each time i start up.

thanks.


----------



## jfb9301 (Jun 17, 2005)

click the save button under the profile name.


----------

